# Do female and male vizslas get along? im thinking of another...



## StellaMyV (Jan 9, 2014)

hey everyone! so i have a 8 mt old female vizsla named Stella. she is a very...sassy, dramitic vizsla who only wants to cuddle when she feels like it. she is very headstrong, and will not stop until she gets what she wants (even if it means doing embarrassing tricks)  haha
lately, i have been thinking of getting a male vizsla, a brother for Stella, and because i have always wanted a male vizsla. do female vizslas get along with younger male vizslas? 

thanks!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have heard having a female and male is a safer bet than two females. Of course there are exceptions and training is a factor, but generally I have heard two females can be challenging.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As with anything else it depends on the females. One of mine is bossy, and the other is happy to be low dog on the totem pole. Two strong willed alpha females can be tough in the same household. You would really need to be a strong leader to keep them in check.
There is a old saying Females will love you, but males will fall in love with you.

It would be a good idea to use a breeder that evaluates the litter. You would have a better chance at getting a new pup that gets along with your existing one.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think male and female vizslas get along together....that's how baby vizslas come to be ha ha ha!
Seriously though, I've heard the same as MilesMom, that a female and male is a safer bet than 2 females.


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

someone once told me that if you are going to get another dog - rescue etc. - you should let your dog choose it. Male or female, your dog will tune into the energies of the other and will quickly let you know what sort of a relationship will develop between them. I watch my own sweet Burd out and about and she has very different 'joy levels' for the dogs she knows. Some, quite frankly, are loved to the point of collapse ..


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 2 year old female and a 4 year old male. They are BEST friends. I highly recommend it!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine don't really get along.... Just kidding, I think that mine were made for each other - you can't keep them apart!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Dog and bitch best match for us........

Who wears the trousers (pants) up to them to sort out!!!

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-6RLNzPf/0/L/i-6RLNzPf-L.jpg

Good luck with your choice.

Hobbsy


----------

